

Sup – A console-based email client for people with a lot of email - zachlatta
https://github.com/sup-heliotrope/sup

======
cwoac
For those of us still wedded to mutt (or other cli clients), there is notmuch
- [http://notmuchmail.org/](http://notmuchmail.org/) \- a
clone/reimplementation of the search side of sup as a standalone thing.

~~~
gcr
Notmuch is sublime. I used Sup and it was wonderful, but I switched to Notmuch
after sup stopped getting maintained. It seems like it's starting up again?

